
Why Are So Many BASE Jumpers Dying? - fauria
http://www.nationalgeographic.com/adventure/activities/aerial-sports/why-are-so-many-base-jumpers-dying/
======
foldr
This surely has to be one of the most SMH-inducing article titles ever.

